# ambrosia maple computer desk



## davduckman2010 (Jul 4, 2014)

Iv been sanding this awesome slab today me and wood tick cut last year for a coffee table but I decided to make me a new computer desk instead . 5 ft 4 x 30 at the widest x 5/4 the shape is just right imo. still have a lot of sanding to get what I want . I have dry ambrosia square stock ill see what looks the best for legs. don't know witch side I want up im leaning towards the live edge up but both sides look great . hard choice

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 4, 2014)

Man that would be a hard choice, as both sides look great. Make sure ya show us what this turns out to be. Ether way looking forward to it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Beautiful timber duckman. You saving all the good stuff for yourself huh? I would hate to try to make that choice. Each side has it's own character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2014)

I vote for first pic up. The rounded edge will be comfortable on your arms. That piece is going to look great with a finish.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice slab, Duck! Can't wait to see it finished. Both sides are incredible... not sure which one I like more!


----------



## Tclem (Jul 6, 2014)

Rip it and use the top and the bottom. Two thin tables. Lol


----------

